# SHENZHEN | Kingdee Tower | 210m | 46 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/09/22 by 红树湾畔


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-16 by acbert


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/11/22 by ：）


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------

